# Something for mother's day



## Bearded_woodpecker_design (May 4, 2019)

If you guys have seen any of the other things I've completed you know I like using epoxy. I especially like to mix epoxy with the burl's I got from @The100road. I decided to make my wife a gift for mother's day what do you guys think, I still need to flock the inside I think I'm going to use a royal blue flocking or maybe black I haven't decided. Anyway what do you guys think? I made a second one I'm probably going to put in my Etsy store, I'll put pics up when it's done. The jewelry box is made from Ambrose maple base and walnut legs.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2019)

She will love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 4, 2019)

Think I'd go with the blue flocking Cory, the black is likely to mess up the appearance of the translucent lid. 

Very cool box!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 4, 2019)

Awesome. another vote for blue because...well just because


----------



## Nature Man (May 4, 2019)

Over the top cool! The blue is intense! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 4, 2019)

That's beautiful! Another vote for blue flocking.


----------



## Gdurfey (May 4, 2019)

Wow


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2019)

Very unique and cool looking piece.


----------



## T. Ben (May 5, 2019)

Very nice,one vote for black.


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 6, 2019)

Gorgeous box


----------



## Barb (May 7, 2019)

That’s absolutely stunning!


----------

